# I dont enjoy doing squats



## beasto (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know if its because I don't have the right technique but i just hate doing them. Does anyone else feel the same way or as anyone felt like this when they first started lifting? It may be because I am weak with my legs and if I am weak and not lifting much I wont like doing the workout.


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 29, 2012)

i always hated training legs period but i would grind through them and yes i also did not like squats. i used to train legs on Thursday and honestly neglected them more than i should have so i moved leg day to Monday and i am always fired up on Mondays for the gym and my squats got better and now i don't mind them so much. i actually look forward to squatting these days (most of the time)

VP


----------



## slide (Aug 29, 2012)

For my first few years of training, I would make/find an excuse not to do legs (do chest or arms, etc). And, I am still playing catch up now. That will be changing come the off-season as I have to make them a priority. 

-slide


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 29, 2012)

I was a natural squatter. It just came easy. I wiill say this any time i've not squatted for an extended period I found it lost it's luster. When you are in the zone you can't wait to get the bar on your back.
Find someone that knows the ropes and dig in. Squatting and the gains it provides will become addictive. Maybe if you set up a short squat cycle you will begin to really like it. 
nothing better than having big wt feel light on your back.Thanks, T


----------



## woodswise (Sep 1, 2012)

I love squatting, it's probably my favorite exercise.  But I do heavy weight with high reps (8-12 or even more) to failure.  I don't think I would enjoy them as much low reps . . .


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I think a lot of people don't like squatting for the simple fact that it is hard.  Its your biggest muscles on your body and it takes a lot of effort and takes a lot out of you.  If your training by yourself I highly recommend getting a workout partner as it will help tremendously on wanting to do them, having the drive to put up more weight, and being consistent on doing them on leg day.  Also I think keeping a log will help as it will provide competition within yourself to beat your previous numbers, kind of serves as a distraction so your thinking about beating your numbers instead of having to do another set of your least favorite exercise.


----------



## Kulbrg (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim is right.I don't like squatting just because it is so hard.I like bench press,pull ups,swimming.
Although squatting is so beneficial for muscles but I can't do it.


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 27, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> I was a natural squatter. It just came easy. I wiill say this any time i've not squatted for an extended period I found it lost it's luster. When you are in the zone you can't wait to get the bar on your back.
> Find someone that knows the ropes and dig in. Squatting and the gains it provides will become addictive. Maybe if you set up a short squat cycle you will begin to really like it.
> nothing better than having big wt feel light on your back.Thanks, T



You are totally right, when you get away from squatting they are not fun to do at all like you said they lose their 'Luster'.  From the time I started lifting I did not mind doing squats at all, I was like you kind of natural squatter.  I always had really strong legs and I used to squat 465 for reps.  A couple years after college I stopped squatting because my lower back gave me problems.  So for a last several years, I did not squat just real heavy presses and other leg movements.  I've now come back to squatting and it was a bitch at first but the more I do them the more I am starting to like them again.  I also think when you are weaker at squats it causes you to dislike them more but when you get to start moving some real weight and see progression it really help to like them more.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 27, 2012)

So true. I must find alternatives to regular bb squats as they fuck with my fucked up shoulder. T


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 27, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> So true. I must find alternatives to regular bb squats as they fuck with my fucked up shoulder. T



Dumbbell squats.  have you tried bb light weight high reps?  or you could do them on a smith machine where you walk your feet out in front of you (don't know the technical name) cuz the bar sits further back on those so it might not bother your shoulder as much....


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 30, 2012)

Smith machine a big no no in my book. I'll probably use combo of bull bar and hatfield bar. next choice would be high rep (40-60) rep sets exts then immediately strip sets on the hack. smith squats are the most unnatural fucked leg movement for me.


----------



## phoe2006 (Sep 30, 2012)

U have to agree with t here Smith squats have always been a big no no since I originally got yanked off of them when I was young and dumb. But to each there own


----------



## slide (Sep 30, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> So true. I must find alternatives to regular bb squats as they fuck with my fucked up shoulder. T



Hey T...have you looked into the Top Squat (Dave Draper)? I have had some shoulder pain as well and ended up picking this up from a recommendation from a friend of mine. I can still regular BB squat, but I change it up every now and then and use this as well. I cannot go as heavy with this (Im just not comfortable in doing so), but with handles out front, there is zero shoulder issue/pain. Link below....

Good luck either way. 

http://www.davedraper.com/top-squat.html

-s


----------



## soccerdad (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't squa anymore at all.  I am 49 yo, btw.  I had a herniated disk once and that cured me of squats -- not that the squats caused it.  I just don't see how it is any good at all to have large amounts of weight compressing your spine.  Leg press for big weights, hack squat machine for high reps.  I do lunges too.  My legs are proportional to my physique and they are defined with frequent vascularity showing.


----------

